# مجرد تساؤل



## لمن عندة عقل (27 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال ارجو الرد علية 
لية النصارى بيعبدوا الصليب؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

و من قال اننا نصارى اصلا؟؟؟

و من قال اننا نعبد الصليب؟


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*نحن لا نعبد الصليب, من كذب عليك و استخف بعقلك و قال لك هذه الكذبة؟*


----------



## samehvan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

النصارى (المسيحيون يعنى ) لا يعبدون الصليب يا أخى

وأنا يا فادى أقول عنكم نصارى ( بالمعنى الذى أراده القرآن وليس كما قال البعض ) وأعتقد أنك لو علمت معناه فلن ترفضه أو تتبرأ منه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا قبل ان اتكلم ارجو بس حد من المشرفين يرد عليا 
لما بنيجى نتكلم عن اى حاجة بتقولوا انتوا بتجيبوا كلام من عندكم و فين الدليل 
و لو جبنا الدليل من مواقع اسلامية مثلا بتقولوا لا دول بيضحكوا عليكم ... و لو جبناها من مواقع اجنبية بتقولوا انها عايزة تبيع ( تبيع اية مش فاهم ) و لما بنجبها صوت مثلا بتمسحوا الموضوع و تقولوا ان دة مش مكانة و بعدين لو حد رد باى رد تقولوا التزم الادب 
مثلا فى واحد اسمة رامى جرجس و كان كاتب تعليق ان المسلمين بيخطفوا البنات و بيجبروهم على الاسلام و كلام من كدة .... انا بفضل الله جبتلة رد من مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة بتاعكم انتم و بصوت القسيسين بتوعكم انتم يعنى مش واحد مسلم مثلا .. يعنى مفيش كلام بعد كدة .. الاقية اتمسح من غير اى حاجة 
فا لو الموضوع كدة و كل حاجة مش عجباكم تشيلوها .. قولوا و خلاص من الاخر


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اة صحيح افتكرت
كان فى برضة موضوع كنت كاتبة .... كلام بس ... يعنى لا فية اى موقع او اى صوت او اى حاجة 
لاقيتة اتمسح من غير اى مبررات


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا من عنده عقل انت متضايق كدا ليه؟ انت ياما هيتمسحلك مواضيع وبدون سبب متدقش يعنى


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

وصلتك الاجابة ام لا بدون كتر كلام؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> وصلتك الاجابة ام لا بدون كتر كلام؟





هو دة اسلوبكم فى التحاور ؟؟


----------



## سامر.ج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> سؤال ارجو الرد علية
> لية النصارى بيعبدوا الصليب؟؟؟



لا يعبد المسيحيون أو النصارى كما تسميهم الصليب 
و الصليب رمز تذكاري لموت المسيح و لا علاقة له بالعبادة


----------



## Raymond (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*بص يا حبيبي منك له :
الصليب ده بدونه لم تكن هناك مغفرة لبني البشر...فالصليب هو المقصلة التي سال عليها دم ربنا يسوح المسيح عنا جميعا لكي نبدأ عهد جديد مع الله...
"كما نؤمن ان قوس قزح هو رسالة من الله لنا و هو علامة عهده مع نوح بالا يأتي بطوفان ثان يهلك أهل الارض" .... و ليس كما يقول محمد "لا تقل قوس قزح بل قوس الله لان قزح هو الشيطان"
و انا أقول "حاشا لي ان أفتخر الا بصليب سيدي يسوع المسيح"
و اقول ان الصليب هو و سام شرف لنا "الصصصللليييببب"
و ليس كما قال الشيخ عبد المهدي عبد قادر في قناة روتانا و برنامج روتانا سينما
"ان حديث رضاعة الكبير لهو وسام شرف علي صدر مدرسة الاسلام" و اشار الي صدره*

*فشوفو الشرف هنا و هنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فيه اعتراض ؟؟*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

يا راجل دة انت اكبر من كدة 
فى حد ياخد دينة برضة من روتانا سينما ؟؟؟
و بعدين انا عايز اعرف من حضرتك اية هى قصة الصليب ... و برضة زى ما اتفقنا قبل كدة عايزين كلام يدخل العقل


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب تصدق بالله ... انا اول مرة اسمع عن اسم الشيخ دة


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> يا من عنده عقل انت متضايق كدا ليه؟ انت ياما هيتمسحلك مواضيع وبدون سبب متدقش يعنى


اهو شريكك فى جنه نكاح الحور البكور قال لك على اللى فيها


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخ لمن عندة عقل
انت سألت اذا كنا بنعبد الصليب و قلنا لك انه كذب لا نعبد الصليب
فمن أين لك هذه المعلومة الخاطئة؟


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *بص يا حبيبي منك له :
> الصليب ده بدونه لم تكن هناك مغفرة لبني البشر...فالصليب هو المقصلة التي سال عليها دم ربنا يسوح المسيح عنا جميعا لكي نبدأ عهد جديد مع الله...
> "كما نؤمن ان قوس قزح هو رسالة من الله لنا و هو علامة عهده مع نوح بالا يأتي بطوفان ثان يهلك أهل الارض" .... و ليس كما يقول محمد "لا تقل قوس قزح بل قوس الله لان قزح هو الشيطان"
> و انا أقول "حاشا لي ان أفتخر الا بصليب سيدي يسوع المسيح"
> ...


يا أخى الحبيب انت نسيت ولا ايه مش المسيح قال لا تلقوا بدرركم امام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها وسلملى على قزح وعلى رأى المثل الله ما يخزيك يا قزح


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> سؤال ارجو الرد علية
> لية النصارى بيعبدوا الصليب؟؟؟


 لن اشرح لك اننا لا نعبد الصليب فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله  لانه مكتوب سأبيد حكمة الحكماء و ارفض فهم الفهماء  اين الحكيم اين الكاتب اين مباحث هذا الدهر الم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم  لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة  لان اليهود يسألون آية و اليونانيين يطلبون حكمة و لكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا لليهود عثرة و لليونانيين جهالة  "


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخ هيرو شكرا لك لانك كل يوم بتثبت لى اخلاق النصارى و ادبهم فى التحاور

ثانيا انا طلبت بكل ادب  و قلت عايز اعرف اية هى قصة الصليب ؟؟
لو مش عارف قول مش عارف بكل ادب و عادى
انما واحد يقولى بص يا حبيبى انت و هو و التانى يقول مش عارف اية !!!
و شكرا 
و يا ريت لا تحذف المشاركة


----------



## coptic hero (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> اخ هيرو شكرا لك لانك كل يوم بتثبت لى اخلاق النصارى و ادبهم فى التحاور
> 
> ثانيا انا طلبت بكل ادب  و قلت عايز اعرف اية هى قصة الصليب ؟؟
> لو مش عارف قول مش عارف بكل ادب و عادى
> ...


شوف يا أخ لمن عنده عجل (بس بالصعيدى)
حقيقه انا اعرف انك تسخر منى ولكن لم ارد عليك الا بأخلاق النصارى كما تزعم ولم اقول لك مثلا يا جاهل او اشتمك لا سامح الله بس فعلا بعد اجابتنا عليك ولم تفهم بعد فهذا ليس مشكلتنا بص يا سيدى نحن لا نعبد الصليب يا جهله احلف لك بالطلاق علشان تصدق


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لى سؤال يا أخ ماى روك وأخ ريموند وقبطى

أنا أعلم أنكم لا تعبدون الصليب كصليب ولكن لماذا دائما أسمع جملة هى ذاتها عبادة للصليب ؟؟

فمثلا فى مواقف كثيرة وخصوصا عند المفاجآت أسمع من بعض الأصدقاء عبارة " بإسم الصليب "

يعنى إيه بسم الصليب ؟؟ وأليس هذا عباده له ؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يا استاذ هيرو ...
انا سالت اية هى قصة الصليب ؟؟
افرض يا سيدى واحد جاهل زيى و عايز يعرف و راح لواحد عالم زيك .... مش المفروض توضحلة ؟
افرض يا اخى واحد عايز يتنصر مثلا و جالك و سالك؟؟
مش من العيب برضة ان واحد ما يعرفش قصة الحاجة اللى بيحلف بيها ؟؟
و بعدين من الواضح ان حضرتك مش عارف اصلا لانك لو كنت عارف كان زمانك جاوبتنى


----------



## coptic hero (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لى سؤال يا أخ ماى روك وأخ ريموند وقبطى
> 
> أنا أعلم أنكم لا تعبدون الصليب كصليب ولكن لماذا دائما أسمع جملة هى ذاتها عبادة للصليب ؟؟
> 
> ...



يا أخى انا هاحاول افهمك علاقه الصليب بالمسيحيه هى كده عقبال عندك زى علاقه الكعبه بالآسلام عندكم (بلا شبه طبعا) زى ما حضرتك تحلف لواحد وتقول له والكعبه ما حصل او زى الهلال عندكم وارتباطه بشهر رمضان فهل تعبدوا الكعبه مع كتر لفكم حولها  كده ممكن اكون وصلتلك المقصود ويا رب تفهم


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لا احنا عندنا من حلف بغير الله فقد اشرك ... شرك اصغر 
و بعدين انا بسالك اية هى قصة الصليب ... و لية كل صلاتكم على هيئة صليب؟


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لى سؤال يا أخ ماى روك وأخ ريموند وقبطى
> 
> أنا أعلم أنكم لا تعبدون الصليب كصليب ولكن لماذا دائما أسمع جملة هى ذاتها عبادة للصليب ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
عبادة الصليب؟
الثليب بعد صلب المسيح اصبح رمز للفداء, رمز للخلاص
لما شخص بيتأذى او يتعثر, يصيح احد بأسم الصليب, اي بمعنى بأسم رمز الخلاص و الفداء لتفادي العاقبة
و هي ليست عبادة ابدا
و هي على اي حال من الاحوال ليست بشئ كتابي أبدا, بل تقليد لا اكثر و لا اقل, و لا يعلو لمستوى العبادة ابدا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا أخى انا هاحاول افهمك علاقه الصليب بالمسيحيه هى كده عقبال عندك زى علاقه الكعبه بالآسلام عندكم (بلا شبه طبعا) زى ما حضرتك تحلف لواحد وتقول له والكعبه ما حصل او زى الهلال عندكم وارتباطه بشهر رمضان فهل تعبدوا الكعبه مع كتر لفكم حولها كده ممكن اكون وصلتلك المقصود ويا رب تفهم



لا مش هفهم ما إنتى عارف إنى غبى ومبفهمش بسرعة

فيه فرق يا أستاذ هيرو ما بين قسمك بعظمة شئ وبين إستعاذتك بشئ 

يعنى لو تلاقى مسلم يا هيرو بيقول ورب الكعبة بيقسم بالله ولما يقول والكعبة فقط يبقى يقصد وعظمة وغلاوة الكعبة لديه ( وهذا مكروه لدينا كما أشار الأخ " لمن عنده عقل " ) أما أن يستعين بالكعبة فى دعائه أو إستغاثته فهذا لا أعتقده



> عبادة الصليب؟
> الثليب بعد صلب المسيح اصبح رمز للفداء, رمز للخلاص
> لما شخص بيتأذى او يتعثر, يصيح احد بأسم الصليب, اي بمعنى بأسم رمز الخلاص و الفداء لتفادي العاقبة
> و هي ليست عبادة ابدا
> ...



كلام جميل يا ماى روك 

طيب ليه ميتقالش بسم يسوع بدل بسم الصليب ؟ 

أنا عارف إنه رمز عظيم عندكم وله قدسيته زى ما تفضل الأخ هيرو ( اللى مش وراه شغله غير السخرية حتى لما بيرد بيرد بسخرية ) لكن فرق القسم وفرق القدسية عن الإستعانة بالرمز 

أرجو أن تكون فكرتى وضحت


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> كلام جميل يا ماى روك
> 
> طيب ليه ميتقالش بسم يسوع بدل بسم الصليب ؟
> 
> ...


 
انا معك في هذه الناحية و انا من الناس الذي لا استخدم هذه العبارة 
و كماوضحت هي ليست بالشئ الكتابي, يعني صحتها من عدمها لا يعني شئ بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> لا احنا عندنا من حلف بغير الله فقد اشرك ... شرك اصغر
> و بعدين انا بسالك اية هى قصة الصليب ... و لية كل صلاتكم على هيئة صليب؟



مش انا قلت فى مشاركه سابقه ان نبيكم خاتم المرسلين رجعكم كى جى وان بعد ما اخدتم الجامعه يابنى ازاى بعد ما ينزل موسى ويقول بالرب الهك تحلف وبعدها يأتى المسيح ليقول لا تحافوا البته يرجع نبيك ويخليكم تحلفوا تانى هى الدنيا بتمشى بظهرها
وبعدين يعنى ايه كل صلاتنا على شكل صليب


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (5 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ويقول بالرب الهك تحلف




من حلف بغير الله فقد اشرك .... حضرتك فاهم كلمة بغير الله ؟؟
و بعدين برضة بسال حضرتك باحترام اية سبب تعظيمكم للصليب؟؟


----------



## samehvan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

> و بعدين برضة بسال حضرتك باحترام اية سبب تعظيمكم للصليب؟؟



إسمحلى أنا أجاوب ولو حد من الأخوه المسيحين معترض على كلامى يتفضل يعلق

لما كان الفداء تم بالصلب 
ولما كان الفداء عظيما
إذا الرمز للفداء يكون عظيما أيضا
وبما أن الصليب هو رمز لعملية الفداء التى تمت بالصلب 
فلهذا يعظم الصليب الذى هو رمز الفداء


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المسيح قد فدانا على الصليب 
بمعنى ان الصليب اغلى حاجة فدانا عاليها رب المجد يسوع


----------



## samehvan (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فادى وماى روك

من فضلكم نظرة على صورة التوقيع اللى تخص الأخ هيرو


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> فادى وماى روك
> 
> من فضلكم نظرة على صورة التوقيع اللى تخص الأخ هيرو


 
هل في توقيعه اساءة ليك عزيزي سامح؟


----------



## samehvan (13 ديسمبر 2006)

وهل عندما أضع صورة لمسيحيين يحملون صليب وسيف يقطر دما ( وتتضح نظرتى لكم على انها ما هى إلا ما يظهر من الصورة ) فأكون لا اسيئ إليكم ؟؟

ألا ترى ما يقصده ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> وهل عندما أضع صورة لمسيحيين يحملون صليب وسيف يقطر دما ( وتتضح نظرتى لكم على انها ما هى إلا ما يظهر من الصورة ) فأكون لا اسيئ إليكم ؟؟
> 
> ألا ترى ما يقصده ؟؟


 
بالطبع لك الحق ان تغير على دينك و كنت مفكر انك تقصد صورة اخرى
على اي حال الاخ تفهم الامر و شال الصورة من توقيعه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## wael1234 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لسه جديد عالمنتدي دة بس شكلي هعمل معاكو شغل جامد لاني فاهملكو كويس اوي بس شوية كدة علي مخلص امتحانات يا عساسيل وهحاول جداهدا لا اذكر اسم الله او الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم علي هذا الموقع واكيد يا فادي انت عارف ليه لو


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2006)

wael1234 قال:


> انا لسه جديد عالمنتدي دة بس شكلي هعمل معاكو شغل جامد لاني فاهملكو كويس اوي بس شوية كدة علي مخلص امتحانات يا عساسيل وهحاول جداهدا لا اذكر اسم الله او الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم علي هذا الموقع واكيد يا فادي انت عارف ليه لو


 
عساسيل ايه يا اخ وائل؟ نسيت انت في منتدى محترم؟
رجاءا بلاش هذه الالفاظ...
و مرحب بيك في المنتدى


----------



## Basilius (12 يناير 2007)

wael1234 قال:


> انا لسه جديد عالمنتدي دة بس شكلي هعمل معاكو شغل جامد لاني فاهملكو كويس اوي بس شوية كدة علي مخلص امتحانات يا عساسيل وهحاول جداهدا لا اذكر اسم الله او الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم علي هذا الموقع واكيد يا فادي انت عارف ليه لو



*يا اخ الكلام يكون بادب و احترام 
و انت مش اول واحد مسلم نتناقش معاة ولا اخر واحد مسلم 
بلاش الدخلة دي و انت نافخ ريشك كدة 
طبعا لا تقدر ان تذكر اسم نبيك هنا 
و انشاء اللة ابقى اذكرهولي في حوار الاديان 
و احنا هنقولك مين هو من كتبك 
و بلاش الدخلة دي 
اتكلم بموضوعية و بعقل مش بكلام شوارع *


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> المسيح قد فدانا على الصليب
> بمعنى ان الصليب اغلى حاجة فدانا عاليها رب المجد يسوع


    اسمحلي اعلق انا فهمة من خلال هده الجملة ان الرب مات  ارجو الافادة


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

> اسمحلي اعلق انا فهمة من خلال هده الجملة ان الرب مات ارجو الافادة


 
نعم مات بالجسد


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

انا متفق معاك  انسان هو الدي صلب ..انتم تقولون ان الخطية غير محدودة والدي يجب ان يقوم بالفداء واحدغير محدود والغير محدود هو الله_,والله حي لايموة_.. انت قلت ان الناسوة هو الدي مات او الجسد هو الدي مات ادن لم تكن هناك  كفارة للخطية الاصلية لان الدي مات انسان افهم من كدا ان عيسى نبي


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> انا متفق معاك  انسان هو الدي صلب ..انتم تقولون ان الخطية غير محدودة والدي يجب ان يقوم بالفداء واحدغير محدود والغير محدود هو الله_,والله حي لايموة_.. انت قلت ان الناسوة هو الدي مات او الجسد هو الدي مات ادن لم تكن هناك  كفارة للخطية الاصلية لان الدي مات انسان افهم من كدا ان عيسى نبي



*كلامك غلط يا فؤاد لان الناسوت ظل متحدا باللاهوت ولم ينفصل عنه لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين يعنى اللى مات هو الله المتجسد علما ان الموت وقع على الناسوت فقط لكن مشكلتكم كمسلمين انكم بتفهموا اللاهوت والناسوت على انهما شخصين مختلفين مع انهما طبيعتين وليسا شخصين لان الشخص واحد وهو يسوع المسيح=الله المتجسد.*


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *كلامك غلط يا فؤاد لان الناسوت ظل متحدا باللاهوت ولم ينفصل عنه لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين يعنى اللى مات هو الله المتجسد علما ان الموت وقع على الناسوت فقط لكن مشكلتكم كمسلمين انكم بتفهموا اللاهوت والناسوت على انهما شخصين مختلفين مع انهما طبيعتين وليسا شخصين لان الشخص واحد وهو يسوع المسيح=الله المتجسد.*


 
*أستاذ  Christian Knight *

*معنى كلامك*​*(1)  أن المسيح = الله المتجسد = لاهوت + جسد إنسانى له روح بشريه*


*(2) أن الله المتجسد قد مات بإنفصال الروح البشريه عن الجسد الإنسانى , وأن اللاهوت لم يمت ولايموت أبدا كما تعتقدون.*

*(3) أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين , وظل متحدا بكل من الجسد الإنسانى والروح البشريه ولم يفارق أيا منهما طرفه عين حتى بعد حدوث الإنفصال بين الروح والجسد .*​
*أرجو تأكيد كلامى أو تصحيحه إن كان به أخطاء.*

*وبناءا على تأكيدك أو تصحيحك سيكون الرد بعون الله .*


*نسأل الله الهدايه*​


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*كلام مضبوط*


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

> *(2) أن الله المتجسد قد مات بإنفصال الروح البشريه عن الجسد الإنسانى , وأن اللاهوت لم يمت ولايموت أبدا كما تعتقدون.*


 
لا يوجد شىء اسمه الله يموت لاهوت المسيح لا يموت الناسوت انفصل فيه روحه عن جسده و ظل متحد اللاهوت بالروح و الجسد البشريين


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> لا يوجد شىء اسمه الله يموت لاهوت المسيح لا يموت الناسوت انفصل فيه روحه عن جسده و ظل متحد اللاهوت بالروح و الجسد البشريين


 
*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*​ 

*يا أستاذ فادى أرجو أن تقرأ الكلام جيدا وأن تفهمه جيدا قبل أن تضع الرد تجنبا لسوء الفهم :*

*أنا قلت أن الله المتجسد هو الذى مات ولم أذكر أن الله يموت !!!! وعجبى !!!!*

*وهذا نص كلامى :*

*



أن الله المتجسد قد مات بإنفصال الروح البشريه عن الجسد الإنسانى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الغريب أن كلامى الذى قمت أنت بإقتباسه بنفى أن الله يموت , وهذا نص كلامى :*

*



وأن اللاهوت لم يمت ولايموت أبدا كما تعتقدون.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أرجو يا فادى أن تقرأ كلامى وأن تفهمه قبل الرد منعا للخلط وسوء الفهم .*


*نسأل الله الهدايه *


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *كلام مضبوط*


 

أشكرك على سرعه الرد


وسأوافيك بالرد إن شاء الله 

نسأل الله الهدايه


----------

